# Lauter Knall



## Whitechapel (5. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,

hat zufällig jemand von euch auch heute so 2 
ziemlich laute Knallgeräusche gehört?
so zwischen um 8 und um 9 war das.

Bzw hat einer eine Ahnung was das sein könnte?


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2010)

Ehm... es wäre intelligent auch zu erwähnen WO 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2010)

Zwischen acht und neun, zwei laute Knallgeräusche? 
Hmm, tut dir die Stirn weh? Ich frage nur, weil das verdächtig nach in der Schule eingeschlafen und mit Kopf auf Tischplatte gefallen klingt. 

Ansonsten.....


----------



## Nebola (5. März 2010)

Die Russen greifen an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne mal im ernst, wie sollen wir das wissen wenn wir net wissen wo du wohnst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (5. März 2010)

Der erste um gegen 8:05 war ich, da hab ich meine Kaffeetasse fallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... mit dem zweiten hab ich nix zu tun... ehrlich *_schwörschwör_*


----------



## Whitechapel (5. März 2010)

Also ich wohne in Dessau.. Sachsen Anhalt.. war aber angeblich so gut wie deutschlandweit zu hören..

Ja sorry Wohnort hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen das stand ja soweit ich mich erinnere mal ne Zeit lang unter
dem Benutzerbild..


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. März 2010)

Achja?

Ich war am schlafen... kann also nicht laut genug gewesen sein...


----------



## Windelwilli (5. März 2010)

Hatten wir vor kurzem hier auch. War in ganz Brandenburg zu hören.
Waren 2 Eurofighter der Bundeswehr, die unerlaubterweise die Schallmauer durchbrochen haben.


----------



## spectrumizer (5. März 2010)

Sowas gabs in der DDR früher regelmäßig. Waren sicher Bundeswehrflieger im Überschallflug.


----------



## Silenzz (5. März 2010)

War um 5 vor 8 Inner schule, also wach und hab da nix gehört... und nein ich war wach, und hab keine Musik gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (5. März 2010)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> hat zufällig jemand von euch auch heute so 2
> ziemlich laute Knallgeräusche gehört?
> ...




Waren wohl zwei Threads die geschlossen wurden.


----------



## Razyl (5. März 2010)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Also ich wohne in Dessau.. Sachsen Anhalt.. war aber angeblich so gut wie deutschlandweit zu hören..



oO
Deutschlandweit zu hören? Naja, ich hab nichts gehört...


----------



## marion9394 (5. März 2010)

> Hatten wir vor kurzem hier auch. War in ganz Brandenburg zu hören.
> Waren 2 Eurofighter der Bundeswehr, die unerlaubterweise die Schallmauer durchbrochen haben.



die schweine o.O

hatte das mal im urlaub, da drehts mir jedesmal vor panik den bauch um wenn so ein ding tief über mir fliegt -.-


----------



## Morvkeem (5. März 2010)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Waren wohl zwei Threads die geschlossen wurden.



lol. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja ich hab nix gehört. aber wie schon weiter oben gesagt wurde waren es zwei bundeswehr Flieger.


----------



## Noxiel (5. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> die schweine o.O
> 
> hatte das mal im urlaub, da drehts mir jedesmal vor panik den bauch um wenn so ein ding tief über mir fliegt -.-


Wenn ich mal eben ein wenig Klarheit in diese Frage bringen darf.


Überschallflüge der Bundeswehr sind über Land erst in 36.000 Fuß Höhe erlaubt. Das macht umgerechnet auf Meter rund 11.000, und den Knall der durchbrochenen Schallmauer nehmt ihr, elf Kilometer tiefer, nicht mehr wahr.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (5. März 2010)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal eben ein wenig Klarheit in diese Frage bringen darf.
> 
> 
> Überschallflüge der Bundeswehr sind über Land erst in 36.000 Fuß Höhe erlaubt. Das macht umgerechnet auf Meter rund 11.000, und den Knall der durchbrochenen Schallmauer nehmt ihr, elf Kilometer tiefer, nicht mehr wahr.



Anscheinend doch; 


*



			Entwarnung nach Doppelknall in Leipzig: Drei Eurofighter durchbrechen die Schallmauer
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


> _Leipzig. Die Ursache der explosionsartigen Geräusche, die am Freitag gegen 8.45 Uhr Leipzig erschütterten, ist geklärt: Nach Angaben der Luftwaffe sind drei Eurofighter in nord-südlicher Richtung an der Stadt vorbeigeflogen und haben in einer Höhe von etwa 12.000 Metern die Schallmauer durchbrochen.
> 
> __Es habe sich dabei um einen Übungsflug des Stützpunktes Laage bei Rostock gehandelt, sagte Luftwaffensprecher Kai Gudenoge gegenüber LVZ-Online. Flughöhe und Route entsprächen den rechtlichen Vorgaben. Ein Überschallflug sei den Piloten ab einer Höhe von 36.000 Fuß (etwa 11.000 Metern) erlaubt._


----------



## Caps-lock (6. März 2010)

Dann kann ich ja die Suche nach Kornkreisen einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harlech (6. März 2010)

Was einen aber automatisch zu der Frage der Wahrnehmung bringt.

Leipzig / Dessau -----> Deutschlandweit?

Egal welchen Atlas oder welche Karte du benutzt .... Wirf sie weg! Die ist veraltet.

die aktuellen Zustände Deutschlands findest du hier :
Die Karten die abgebildet sind, sind auch recht aktuell.

http://www.stupidedia.org/stupi/Deutschland


So long, 
Harlech


----------



## Morfeus3108 (7. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> oO
> Deutschlandweit zu hören? Naja, ich hab nichts gehört...




Also ich wohne auch in Dessau, und hab es auch gehört. Soweit ich erfahren habe, waren wohl zu dem Zeitpunkt drei Überschallflugzeuge in der Region unterwegs. Ob sie aber wirklich dafür verantwortlich sind, ist bis heute nicht bestätigt worden!


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2010)

Whitechapel schrieb:


> Also ich wohne in Dessau.. Sachsen Anhalt.. war aber angeblich so gut wie deutschlandweit zu hören..



haha,zu geil,deutschlandweit zu hören...entweder hast du in Erdkunde ne 6 oder für dich ist Deutschland nur deine Heimatstadt...
was bitte könnte so laut sein, dass du es gleichzeitig in Hamburg und beispielsweise München gleichzeitig hören könntest??????????


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mal abgesehen davon das der Lärm am Punkt des Entstehens so laut sein müsste, dass den Menschen auf einem Schlag mindestens die Trommelfelle platzen müssten, wenn nicht sogar der ganze Körper bei so einer Lärmquelle augenblicklich explodieren müsste)))))))))))
deutschlandweit zu hören....made my day...


----------



## Winipek (8. März 2010)

Harlech schrieb:


> Was einen aber automatisch zu der Frage der Wahrnehmung bringt.
> 
> Leipzig / Dessau -----> Deutschlandweit?
> 
> ...



Danke! Ich musste wirklich lachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Windelwilli (8. März 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, das hatten wir hier in Brandenburg auch schonmal. 
Und der Knall war vom Fläming bis in die Prignitz zu hören. Hier haben echt die Scheiben vibriert beim Knall.

Das ist natürlich nicht Deutschlandweit, aber locker 200km.


----------



## Manowar (8. März 2010)

marion9394 schrieb:


> die schweine o.O
> 
> hatte das mal im urlaub, da drehts mir jedesmal vor panik den bauch um wenn so ein ding tief über mir fliegt -.-




*nen Luftballon knallen lass* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich liebe diesen lauten Knall, wenn sie die Schallmauer durchbrechen <3


----------



## shadow24 (8. März 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jItQBR9B6TI


----------

